# xorg doesn´t start ATI-DRIVERS No Screen Found

## tarir

Dear community,

I have problems with starting the xserver since yesterday.

I don´t really know why but one day I restarted the computer and it didn´t come up anymore.

It said something about that the screen wasn´t dri compatible, I had this xorg.conf at this time: http://rafb.net/p/BqHb8w14.html

After that i figured out, that maybe the ATI drivers would be a good thing to install and i emerged ati-config and ran aticonfig.

Now I get this error message: http://rafb.net/p/m0uDrS80.html

My xorg.conf is after I ran aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf this: http://rafb.net/p/UxKocZ68.html

Lspci says this: http://rafb.net/p/5nMOkz81.html

It is an older card from ATI maybe that´s the problem.

Also before aticonfig it complained about waiting for X server to shut down FreeFonthPath: FPE

''/usr/share/fonts/misc: misc: unscaled'' refcount is 2, should be 1;

fixing.

And FATAL: module mach64 not found.

I hope somebody can help me.

Best greetings,

tarir

----------

## avieth

Your /etc/X11/xorg.conf is horrible!  :Surprised:  Let me fix it for you:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier "X.org Configured"

Screen "Screen"

InputDevice "MX500" "CorePointer"

InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 

Section "Module"

Load "dbe"

Load "dri"

Load "extmod"

Load "glx"

Load "record"

Load "xtrap"

Load "freetype"

Load "type1"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard0"

Driver "kbd"

Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout" "de"

Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "MX500"

        Driver "mouse"

        Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option "ZAXisMapping" "4 5"

        Option "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

        #Option "SendCoreEvents "true"

        Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

        Option "Buttons" "10"

        Option "Vendor" "Logitech"

        Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10 4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor"

HorizSync 30.0 - 98.0

VertRefresh 50.0 - 160.0

Option "DPMS"

EndSection

 

Section "Device"

Identifier "ATI"

Driver "fglrx" #change this to "radeon" if you want to use the open-source kernel driver.

Option "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

 

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen"

Device "ATI"

Monitor "Monitor"

DefaultDepth 24

SubSection "Display"

Modes "1152x864 1280x1024 1024x768"

Viewport 0 0

Depth 8

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Modes "1152x864 1280x1024 1024x768"

Viewport 0 0

Depth 16

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Modes "1152x864 1280x1024 1024x768"

Viewport 0 0

Depth 24

EndSubSection

EndSection

```

That should give you better results. The original file wouldn't start on any machine. I don't think "ati" is a valid module for xorg... but correct me if I'm wrong, I use nVidia and intel chips only. Don't forget to change the driver line in the device section to radeon if you are using the kernel module.

----------

## tarir

I have replaced my xorg.conf with yours but know I get this error: http://rafb.net/p/TXU9Lu97.html

The same goes with radeon set on device section as driver.

If I replace under the section device the driver with vesa it says this: http://rafb.net/p/ILtnTM74.html

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post emerge --info just to be sure that you didn't miss something.

----------

## tarir

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post emerge --info just to be sure that you didn't miss something.

 

This is the output of emerge --info: http://rafb.net/p/sI4cc445.html

----------

## tarir

I made a new xorg.conf with the help of xorgxonfig: http://rafb.net/p/xAnkmj51.html

When I type startx it starts, I see the cursor and then it shuts down and I am on the console promp again, the log is here:

http://rafb.net/p/eTuSgM18.html

----------

## avieth

Add this to your make.conf

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

and then issue this command:

emerge xorg-server

And don't forget to change "ati" to either "fglrx" or "radeon" in the device secion driver line. Also, take a look here for information on the whole process.

----------

## tarpman

What exactly is your card?  The mach64 driver one of your error messages above mentioned supports the old ATi Rage chips.  If your card is a Rage series one, you want to set VIDEO_CARDS="mach64" in make.conf(5), run emerge -uavND world, and then run aticonfig --initial again.

There is no VIDEO_CARDS="ati" setting, and the "radeon" setting only supports actual Radeon cards.

Also, the first Xorg.0.log you posted contained a reference to an alsa module, which is certainly not a valid X11 module.  If there's a reference to ALSA in your xorg.conf(5x), you should definitely remove it.

----------

## tarir

 *tarpman wrote:*   

> What exactly is your card?  The mach64 driver one of your error messages above mentioned supports the old ATi Rage chips.  If your card is a Rage series one, you want to set VIDEO_CARDS="mach64" in make.conf(5), run emerge -uavND world, and then run aticonfig --initial again.
> 
> 

 

I set mach64 under video cards and ran aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf and now I have this xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/ldnBej75.html

I get  this error message: http://rafb.net/p/OfzPgy66.html

And I don´t see a cursor for a couple of seconds anymore.

My card is an ATI RAGE Mobility P/M

I found this article on wikipedia about it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATI_Rage#Mobility

----------

